# How do you guys...



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Secure your handgun in your vehicle? Between my job travels, and going to the bank,post office, etc there are 4 or 5 times a week I have to leave my pistol in the truck. My glove compartment does not lock, and even if it did could be popped in about 5 seconds. I am thinking about a small safe or lockbox of some type that could be secured under the front seat, maybe with a cable around the seat support posts. I dont have NRA or any of the other gun organistaions I belong to advertised on the truck but still. How do you guys handle this?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I put mine in the pocket behind the front seats,

:smt1099


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mine rides snuggly in the split of my 60/40 bench seat in my F150. I haven't found a good spot in my Camaro yet.







------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I keep it in the center console.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I think my CHL just got approved so I'm not quite CCW-ing yet. However, I did pick up a Secure-It safe for my wife and I to use in our vehicles. It comes in two versions: one key-locked, the other uses a combo lock. Both of them fit one pistol and come with a security cable to loop around a seat frame or other structural piece. The Secure-It can be a bit tight for some larger guns: my Glock 34 (5.3-inch barrel) just fits as long as the magazine is removed. While the Secure-It could be permanently mounted, I like the fact that it can be moved between vehicles.

The woman who taught my CCW class recommended the Secure-It. Part of her reasoning is that while it won't deter a criminal with plenty of time and a few tools, most thieves use a smash-n-dash approach and aren't likely to look under a seat (which is where you'd likely put the Secure-It) in the short time they would be in a vehicle.

Here's a link to the Secure-It on Cabela's site for reference: Secure-It lock box


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

flieger67 said:


> I think my CHL just got approved so I'm not quite CCW-ing yet. However, I did pick up a Secure-It safe for my wife and I to use in our vehicles. It comes in two versions: one key-locked, the other uses a combo lock. Both of them fit one pistol and come with a security cable to loop around a seat frame or other structural piece. The Secure-It can be a bit tight for some larger guns: my Glock 34 (5.3-inch barrel) just fits as long as the magazine is removed. While the Secure-It could be permanently mounted, I like the fact that it can be moved between vehicles.
> 
> The woman who taught my CCW class recommended the Secure-It. Part of her reasoning is that while it won't deter a criminal with plenty of time and a few tools, most thieves use a smash-n-dash approach and aren't likely to look under a seat (which is where you'd likely put the Secure-It) in the short time they would be in a vehicle.
> 
> Here's a link to the Secure-It on Cabela's site for reference: Secure-It lock box


Thanks Man! That is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I was not having a warm feeling with it just laying loose in the truck, regardless of how "hidden" it was.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have the Secure-it lock box also. One for each vehicle, keyed alike.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20544

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19728

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16055


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

tropicmaster said:


> Thanks Man! That is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I was not having a warm feeling with it just laying loose in the truck, regardless of how "hidden" it was.


I'm really glad that info helps you out. When I started researching the same topic about carrying/storing in a car, the Secure-It seemed like the best option. It's not all that expensive either.

By the way, I just noticed that Cabela's has two different sizes (standard and large), so maybe that will be useful to you if you have a larger handgun.

Bruce333 points out another good item to know, namely that some places can get you a number of Secure-Its that all use the same key. I would liked to have had that for our safes.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Keyed alike: http://www.center-of-mass.com/Store_InCarGunSafe.htm

they also have them available with a combination lock instead of a key lock


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Center console.


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

I use a Secure-It also. Because my car has electric seats, the gun safe won't fit under either front seat (from the front) but I was able to secure the cable to the seat runner (on the driver side) and it will slide forward under the seat far enough to conceal it. I just jump in the back seat when I need to lock my gun in there, or take it out. Definitely not a perfect solution but better than nothing.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

2old2worry said:


> the gun safe won't fit under either front seat (from the front) but I was able to secure the cable to the seat runner (on the driver side) and it will slide forward under the seat far enough to conceal it.


I have to do the same thing in my Camaro. The front of the seats are just barely lower than the height of the box, but there is plenty of room at the back of the seats to slid it under from the rear.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I keep my lock box in the trunk, or boot for our British friends.


----------

